# Cult of Personality, Trueman



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 30, 2008)

Dr. Clark called attention to this on his blog, and I think it worth noting here if no one has done so already (sorry if so; so many threads, so little time!)
The Day They Tried to Recruit Me - Reformation21


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2008)

Excellent Article... Even if he is a socialist...


----------



## caddy (Aug 30, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Dr. Clark called attention to this on his blog, and I think it worth noting here if no one has done so already (sorry if so; so many threads, so little time!)
> The Day They Tried to Recruit Me - Reformation21


 
Excellent Article Chris



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Excellent Article... *Even if he is a socialist..*.


 
Please explain....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 30, 2008)

Truemann said:


> ...he cult of professor worship is perhaps the most dangerous and reprehensible cult in the theological world....


He's quite right. The _most_ dangerous and reprehensible cult is the worship of a man who blogs about theology...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2008)

caddy said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Clark called attention to this on his blog, and I think it worth noting here if no one has done so already (sorry if so; so many threads, so little time!)
> ...



Read his books "The Minority Report" and "Wages of Spin". He espouses a very Socialist policy as far as economics, not a friend of the free-market.


----------

